# February 2016* Homestead Happenings



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Soon it will be lambing season*here in Jamtland-really looking forward to the cute little lambs, that will be born.
Today is an ice fishing day!, I have been out on the local lakes a few times, and not done so well, I hope our luck changes today. The ice is over 30 inches thick in most places. Hope to catch some Abborre (Swedish Perch)- I'll take some photos, if we do* Have a great day!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

We went out last weekend and caught a few trout.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh my stars! look at those lovely trout! I had a feed of smelts last week but would be nothing compared to trout. I think it's a few more weeks for us yet. 

not going anything in the way of gardening here yet. all my snow is gone and we are having 50 mm of rain today but that's just a teaser. we have 2 months or more left yet. and likely the worst is yet to come. 

I did call a demolition guy last week to get rid of my mobile . that has to be gone before I can build because I want it in the same spot. I had a good view there. he said it would be less than 10000. how much less I don't know . probably 9999. he'll get back to me later since he's in the city and my place is 40 miles away. that's with everything carried away. that wont be until spring but I'm trying to put a few things in place beforehand. 

I hope to start a garden again out there this year because I have a respite worker for my friend as I've mentioned before so I can have all the time I want out there . he turned 95 a few days ago so likely it wont be long. (that's another thing I did yesterday. phoned the funeral home and prepaid everything) I figured it's something that has to be done. why wait until the last minute and then run around like a chicken with me neck cut off. might as well get it over with. that was one of my NYR .get loose ends tied up. 

I'm hoping I can bring my land back to it's former glory.( I guess if I hadn't taken my friend in I would be half way through it now. no matter. I made his last years comfortable and I expect to live a long productive life yet) I have all the old pics of the trellis's ,flower beds where people would have their weddings and whatnot. all fallen down now of course. still haven't found anyone that builds a small house but I will eventually. ~Georgia


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice Rick!, I enjoyed the day on the ice , but no fiske:awh:


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I&#8217;ve had a rough start to 2016. Beginning on January 4th, my Dad had a heart attack. On January 5th, I was on my way to California. Got here on the 6th, just in time to wish him luck for a procedure to place stents in two arteries in his heart. He also needed a new heart valve, but the docs wanted to see how he tolerated the stents and give him a chance to build his strength before moving on to the valve procedure.

On January 14th, although he endured a difficult, roller coaster recovery, I left him eating a good breakfast, laughing and joking as I headed for home. He seemed like he was on his way to a decent recovery before the heart valve procedure, though not an easy one. January is a tough month in my business with clients closing a prior year and starting a new one, so I had lots of work deadlines waiting for me. I&#8217;m also in the middle of replacing a big culvert that allows a creek to run under my driveway and accommodations for utilities needed to be made for that (phone and cable only &#8211; thankfully not electricity!). 

I got two-thirds of the way home and received an urgent call from my Stepmom that my Dad had taken a turn for the worse and was now on a ventilator and a feeding tube. I was so torn and didn&#8217;t know what to do. We talked it all over. In the end, feeling like the worst daughter in the world but with my Stepmom's agreement, I headed for home to take care of what I had to take care of to keep my life from falling over a cliff. 

Lots of merriment was endured in getting the utilities looked after, all the work done I needed to finish for clients and I managed to sprain a thumb in the midst of everything, just for some extra fun!

Meantime, my Dad clawed his way back with adjustments to medications and became more fit. He got off the ventilator and the feeding tube. Still, prior to the second procedure the docs adjudged it close enough that they recommended we bring the whole family home to say their goodbyes -- just in case. He&#8217;s nearly 84 and of course we had no assurances he was strong enough for the heart valve procedure.

I headed back for California on the 27th, the same day my Dad went in for the second procedure. I had tried desperately to get back before he went in. For a ton of reasons, I simply couldn't manage it.

But you just can&#8217;t keep the old coot down. Yesterday was the one-week anniversary of his valve procedure and in that time, he progressed from ICU to CCU to a regular hospital room and now into a transitional facility to build his strength before coming home. (!!!) Truly a remarkable and solid recovery this time, and he will live to cancel my vote for a few more years in various national elections. I&#8217;m delighted. 

I'm here for a few more days to prepare meals ahead and generally keep things running so my Dad and Stepmom can focus on his recovery.

I went through all this last January when my Stepmom learned unexpectedly that she had an aneurysm and had brain surgery. I've asked my family to try and avoid having their further medical emergencies in January in years upcoming. 

One more drive to get home and I get my own life back! I leave for home on Monday and I can&#8217;t wait. I may even have time to plant some peas on Presidents&#8217; Day! I&#8217;ve never missed the farm more &#8211; even the pigs!! Hopefully I'll have more 'homesteady' things to contribute again soon.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I wondered why you weren't around much. maybe you mentioned it but I didn't see it. missed ya! hope your Dad continues to improve. this friend of mine had those exact same procedures when he was 60 or so and now he's 95. course now he has dementia but that could strike us at any age. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, Georgia.  I've missed you and everyone else, too. It's been a horrendous month and all I want to do is get back to my animals and my quiet little life -- including some time spent annoying a few people around here. 

LOL, I'll be sure to mention the experience of your friend to my Dad! I'll probably leave out the dementia part, though.


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

Had a pretty good day at the new homestead. It's day 5 here so still a lot of unpacking and organizing. Starting to feel more like home. Met some more neighbors today and laid down a bunch of plastic for some of the garden space. Did a little traveling around and found out the Amish community I had heard was close is only about a mile and a half away. They have two general stores, one is a discount grocery and a bakery, lumber mill and several other things all in walking distance. Also went to a Mennonite store that sells bulk foods. I couldn't believe how cheap they sell things! We stocked up! All in all is was a busy and productive day.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh Raeven you have had quite the January. I can feel your pain on continuing home. So glad he is doing so well. I'm a nester and could easily stay home most times. Not sure if it's because of my job or my age. Lol but coming home is something I look forward too. Understand your sentiments.

Here's a wish for a speedy recovery for your dad and another wish that the rest of 2016 is uneventful.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Rae it is great to see you post! Been thinking about you, Dad and Stepmom every day hoping that the good news keeps coming.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Awww, thanks, my friends. And thanks for your well wishes and prayers for my Dad, too. He's really doing great now, and when he regains his strength, he'll be back on top of the world, better than ever! I honestly didn't believe this would be the outcome, but I'm sure pleased it was.

There will be lots for me to look after when I get home, but being there for family when it matters is top priority, always. I'm glad I could help them through a very difficult time, as both you, Leslie and Echoes, know up close and personal, too.

It feels so strange to have some leisure time! I'm enjoying it, though.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made me a spice rack today. It's rough and out of square but I think it will work. I'm going to try a little harder on the next one.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I like it! Ya taking orders?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

My measuring has got to get better before I could take orders!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It was a cold rainy day today. I made a pear cobbler from some pear preserves my sister made. It hit the spot.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Not a lot of excitement around my place. I got rid of the beard, and will bring in hay and bust up some more wood this week.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

This is the lull for me. Looks like the ram I had in with half my flock was shooting blanks, because the half I had with my most senior boy have all lambed. <shrug> I like mutton, anyway. Fortunately, I let everyone out together in late October, and the rest of the girls look wider, so looking for more in late March. I have my seeds started and have got most of my containers ready, so it's just a wait and see thing right now. Just puttering.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Not a lot of excitement around my place. I got rid of the beard, and will bring in hay and bust up some more wood this week.


No beard? :shocked:


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

roadless said:


> No beard? :shocked:



My ex said it was either her or my beard. Miss her sometimes.....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> No beard? :shocked:


Yeah, I got tired of it. Now have a smooth face. If you had commented about it, I might have kept it.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Lol, it'll grow....

Isn't it cold in Mizz-u-rah?

I just walked to my mailbox with my scarf totally wrapped around my face! Brrrrrrr


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

spiritbear said:


> My ex said it was either her or my beard. Miss her sometimes.....


Bet the beard didn't issue ultimatums...


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

roadless said:


> Lol, it'll grow....
> 
> Isn't it cold in Mizz-u-rah?
> 
> I just walked to my mailbox with my scarf totally wrapped around my face! Brrrrrrr


It can be, but the cold is over for the most part now.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Lucky you!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

The snow has melted about half way. Lots of damage from the heavy wet snow, rain and then freezing weather. Taking a tour of the district tomorrow so we can see what we might have to deal with this fire season. 

Grass is showing where the snow blower went thru. Thinking I might shovel a path to the greenhouse this weekend. Start some cold weather stuff???? Smell the soil would be nice.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Ya'll gonna hate me, but it's 67 here today. We've barely had a winter this year, not that I'm complaining, lol!
But we had some snow right before it warmed back up again. In fact, I blew off work last Tuesday to take my 5 grandsons sledding. I had a brand new sled in the basement that hadn't gotten a chance to be used yet, so I had to go for it, coz I don't know if we'll get much more snow from here out.
It was warm enough that it was good packin' snow too, for snowmen and such. We had a good time, and went to a Chinese place for lunch, their pick. 

Today, I just can't seem to figure out what to do with myself! I went walking last night before it got dark. Think I'll go back to the trails and see if I can do about 3 miles. Gotta get back into the swing of things.

Did 2.30 miles today. Had more in me, but it got dark, and I was the only one there. Tomorrow I'll go for 3.45.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It's 61 here.
Love it.
I went to my cottage yesterday, there was still too much snow to drive all the way to it.....but soon I hope to be moving back in....on the edge of the city in a mobile home is getting old!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

It's 59 here today. Turned down the thermostat and opened some windows!!!!

Took a stroll around the yard and started to mentally plant the garden. Even slipped on mud.LOL

The coming week will be different--snow and 30's.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I believe it hit 83 here today. One of my ewes celebrated by having a singleton lamb.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

It snowed about 15 cm, last night. The sun is shining and its about 25f. I made a video of where we live.... [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkl33-CmBW4[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I am having way too much fun making videos! I hope that my content improves*. This is my friend/neighbor, "Ivan", delivering another bail of hay. He hays the surrounding hay fields every year, and we get our silage for the animals from him. He is a really good guy-He is single, good looking, and very kind, ladies***[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLVQeejtVJ0[/ame]


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

There is never enough time in the spring, and it does look like spring!

My husband had his knee replaced last week, so I am helping him with his PT exercises 3 times a day. And, my lovely Speckled Sussex chicks are all 3 roosters, and they are beginning to fight. After my own Doctors appointment tomorrow I am going to post a "free roosters" sign at the feed store and get rid of 2 of them before serious blood is shed. Have you folks hear the saying "The meek shall inherit the Earth"? Well I my case I hate a rooster that I cannot turn my back on, and so in my case the meekest shall inherit the hens!!!!!!! 

I have started seeds at a window with a shop light on them for good measure, as it is so warm out now that I think we will have an early Spring. It has started to look very crowded under the shop light, and I still have half a dozen packets to start!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Terri said:


> I hate a rooster that I cannot turn my back on, and so in my case the meekest shall inherit the hens!!!!!!!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you for the laugh! In my case, aggressive roosters always ended up in hot water.


----------

